# I-Frame in Tabelle?



## pixelpupser (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallöchen,
diese Frage wurde bestimmt schon mal gestellt, leider find ich nix:
ich möchte in einer in Tabellen aufgebauten Seite den Hauptbereich mit der Möglichkeit eines vertikal scrollbaren Textes und den dazugehörenden Grafiken (also wieder Tabelle) anbieten. Habe noch nie nicht mit I-Frames gearbeitet:
Frage: wo finde ich eine gute Anleitung zu I-Frames, oder kann mir jemand einen heißen Tipp geben?
Ich habs mal so gemacht, aber ist das ok? Und kann ich diesen scroll-Balken, den ich noch nicht sehe! farblich anpassen?   


```
<td>
<iframe scrolling="auto" width="445" height="400">

    <table width="0%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
     <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>

    </table>

</iframe>
	
</td>
```

grüße Euch,
pixelpupser


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (6. Oktober 2004)

Ein iframe benötigt immer eine Source (HTML-Datei). In die Source kannst du dann deine Tabelle packen. Die Farbcodierung geschieht auch im iframe, oder du verweist auf die CSS-Datei der Hauptseite.


----------



## pixelpupser (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Daniel,
sorry, aber so richtig viel hilft mir das nicht!
Wenn du mit Source die eigentliche Html-Datei meinst: klar, die ist da. Der Code oben ist ja nur ein Auszug.
Die ganze Site ist ja in Tabellenstruktur gebaut.
http://www.kompix.de/web/alarm.htm 
das isse...
Habe zuerst versucht, den Hauptfenster- bzw. Textbereich mit Layer und scrolltext-code zu erarbeiten, da zerschießt es mir aber die komplette Struktur.
Nun gab mir jemand den Tipp mit dem I-Frame. Damit habe ich aber auch noch nie gearbeitet....
MfG
pixelpupser


----------



## bfsdasauge (6. Oktober 2004)

Nein gemeint ist, dass die Inhalt eines jeden Frames immer eine eigene HTML Datei sein muss. Das gilt auch für Iframe
--> 
<iframe src="irgendwas.htm" ...>
</iframe>

Deine eigentliche Ausgabe für den Iframe musst du dann in der Datei irgendwas.htm aufbauen.

Gugg auch mal da... http://www.selfhtml.net/html/frames/eingebettete.htm


----------



## pixelpupser (6. Oktober 2004)

Ja super.
Das ist genau das, was ich als Erklärung gesucht (und in self... nicht gefunden) habe.
Dank dir,
Dann mach ich mich mal ran.

... und das Einfärben? Geschieht das im I-Frame-Tag? Scrollbar=red?


----------



## p-mania (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi Pixelpupser,
du hast Daniel etwas falsch verstanden.
Du brauchst zwei Html-Dokumente. Das erste, wo du deine Tabelle und dein layout hast und das zweite wo der inhalt deines Iframes drin ist.

Bsp.

Dokument 1 (index.htm)


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Ich bin die Hauptseite</title>
</head>
<body>
<table width="0%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
     <tr>
        <td>&nbsp;</td>
        <td>&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
        <td>
           <iframe scr="inhalt.htm" title="Inhalt deines iframe">
             <!-- Alternativer Inhalt für Browser die Iframes nicht unterstüzen-->
             <H2>Ich bin der Alternativ Inhalt</H2>
           </iframe>
       </td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>

    </table>
</body>
```

Dokument 2 (Inhalt.htm)


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Ich bin die Hauptseite</title>
</head>
<body>
<table width="0%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
     <tr>
        <td>&nbsp;</td>
        <td>&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
        <td>
           <h2> Hier kannst du in die Tabelle alles rein tun was du willst </h2>
       </td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>

    </table>
</body>
```

hoffe es hat dir geholfen.


----------



## pixelpupser (6. Oktober 2004)

Jou,
nach dem dritten Male habe ichs verstanden -griins-
Danke für die Mühe. Mach mich mal an die Arbeit

MfG
Pixelpupser


----------



## pixelpupser (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo noch mal an alle.
Also, prinzipiell funktioniert das mit dem I-Frame.... halt nicht so ganz wie ich das möchte:
gibt es eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit, das nur der vertikale Scrollbalken erscheint?

Ich habe das Haupttextfeld auf meiner Site die Größe 454 x 412 pixel zugewiesen.
I-Frame hat die gleiche Größe (richtig?)
die 2. Datei, das was geladen werden soll, hab ich als Tabelle angelegt mit der Größe width=454 height=100% (richtig?)

Eigentlich müsst das ja passen, aber 1. zerschießt es mir die ganze Site, überall sind Leeräume? und 2. tja, ich möchte nur den vertikalen Scrollbalken und eine stehende Hintergrundgrafik, über der sich Text und Bilder scrollen
Auch das Einbinden eines CSS zum Einfärben des Balkens hat nicht funktioniert....
Auch bei Self-Html nix gefunden, oder mal wieder den falschen Suchbegriff eingegeben ;-)

Vielleicht sollt ich doch in den Garten gehn und im Regen Rasen mähen....

gruß
pixelpupser


----------



## p-mania (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi hast du den im Body deiner html Datei  die du als Iframe rein lädst auch 
den Abstand auf null gesetzt? (Margin)?

gruß P


----------



## pixelpupser (8. Oktober 2004)

Halllo P,

leftmargin="0" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" bgcolor="#f7f7f7" rightmargin="0" topmargin="0"
> das steht im body-Tag der Datei, die geladen werden soll.

Ich war sehr fleißig und bin mit Eurer Hilfe super viele Schritte weitergekommen.
Mußte aber rumwursteln...

Html-Datei: width=445, height=100%
IFrame:with=445  height=445
<iframe src="datei.htm"  width="445" height="405" frameborder="0" align="left"> der code

Die Tabelle in der das IFrame liegt ist width="453" height="412"

Tabelle bietet also mehr Platz, kann ihn aber nicht ´nutzen, das sonst alles zerschossen wird. Und da versteh ichs halt immer noch nicht. Liegt das an dem vertikalen Scrollbalken? Wieviele Pixel muss ich für den miteinrechnen? Kann man diese Breite verändern
.... so isses, ein behobenes Problem wirft 783 neue Fragen auf...  

Alle anderen Problemchen behoben, scrollbalken horizontal entfernt und den vertikalen konnt ich einfärben. Bin ganz stolz   auf mich und danke nochmals für Eure Hilfe.

MfG
Pixelpupser


----------



## p-mania (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi kanst du die Datei vielleicht mal als Beispiel anhängen, mir fällt gerade nicht ein wie man das am besten macht. Wenn ich die datei hab kann man ja mal schauen   

Gruß P


----------



## pixelpupser (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo P.
sorry, jetzt erst wieder am Rechner...

http://www.kompix.de/web/alarm.htm
das ist die Seite. Wie gesagt, soweit ganz ok. Nur das mit den Maßen versteh ich halt nicht...
Gruß
Pixelpupser


----------



## p-mania (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi Pixelpupser, bin jetzt gerade unterwegs, daher erst mal nur ne kurze Idee
woran es liegen könnte.

Den Scrollbalken farbig und das fixe Hintergrundbild hast du ja schon hinbekomen.
Was den Abstand angeht, hab deinen Quelltext gerade nur mal überflogen, mir ist aufgefallen du hast zwar Zahlen als größen Einheit verwendet, aber ohne den Zusatz der Maßeinheit (Pixel) kann sein das es daran liegt. Schau es mir nacher noch mal in ruhe an. 

Gruß P


----------



## pixelpupser (12. Oktober 2004)

Hai P
soweit ich weiß braucht man px nicht unbedingt anzugeben, da weil wenn ohne Größendefinition im Code "davon ausgegangen wird", dass es sich um Pixel handelt!?

Habs aber mal in die bestehende Datei der Probe halber eingefügt: obwohl vorher gepasst und ok zerlupfts mir jetzt wieder die komplette Tabellenstruktur, d.h. überall kleine 2-3 pixel-Abstände...?

Das mit dem farb. Scrollbalken u. HG-Bild ist mit IFrame- und CSS gebaut. Und das wiederrum ist nur für IE...
Gruß
Pixelpupser


----------



## p-mania (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi Pixelpupser,
keine ahnung woran es liegt!
Versuch es doch mit Divs statt mit Iframes,
wird dann auch in jedem Browser angezeigt!

Hier mal ein Bsp.:http://www.trems.de/tippdemo.html 
Dazu noch das Tutorial:http://www.trems.de/tipp8.html 
Vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen!

Gruß P


----------



## pixelpupser (13. Oktober 2004)

Nochma hallo p
Das mit den Divs hab ich auch ´schon versucht. Da ist aber das Problem ( zumindest für mich?), dass die sich nicht so positionieren lassen.
Wird z.B. das Browserfenster verkleinert oder gar auf einem 22Zoller angeschaut wanndert der Layer nicht mit! Oder schwimmt auf der Site rum. Keine gute Erfahrung gemacht...oder wieder ein Bug!?
Gru?
Pixelpupser


----------



## solomat (13. Oktober 2004)

Das Problem ist recht einfach gelöst, ich selbst arbeite auch viel mit iFrames. 

Es liegt daran, das du die breite der Tabelle vom Inhalt auf die gleiche Breite des iFrames gesetzt hast. Du musst einfach die Tabellenbreite vom Inhalt weglassen, bzw. auf 100% setzen.

Der Grund für den horizontalen Scrollbalken ist, das die Tabelle die gleiche Größe hat wie der iFrame, wenn der Inhalt aber so lang ist, das er gescrollt werden muss und somit der vertikale Scrollbalken erscheint, wird der Inhalt automatisch breiter (Inhalt+Scrollbalken).

Liebe Grüße Maik


----------



## solomat (13. Oktober 2004)

Dann würde ich eventuell noch den frameborder auf 0 setzen:

```
<iframe name="inhalt" scr="inhalt.htm" frameborder="0"  width="445" height="400"scrolling="auto"></iframe>
```

Den Namen für den iFrame kannst du variieren, musst halt nur drauf achten das du als target immer den Namen angibst bei deinen Links. Zumindest bei denen die in diesen iFrame erscheinen sollen.


----------



## pixelpupser (13. Oktober 2004)

Super!
Dank Euch, mach mich heut Nacht dran und geb Erfolgsmeldung...oder Schrei durch den Äther ab ;-9

Liebe Grüße Pixelpupser


----------

